# 1st Plowing of the Season!!!!



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, we got the plow truck setup at work and went to town with the lot cleanup.

Truck is a 2008 Chevy 2500 Ext cab Long Bed with a 7'6" Boss Superduty Trip Edge.

Just to clarify- I did not set this truck up nor did I think this was a good idea. I can't tell you how many time's I've said to crank the torsion bars....wesport

Enjoy!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

thats sad when a 3/4 ton truck looks that bad holding a 7'6''straight blade.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I was kind of amazed when I saw it mounted up. I need to take a picture of the mount, its literally 3-4" off of the ground. I keep telling them to crank the tbars and the don't...I'm starting to think they don't know what I'm talking about (even though the ASE Tech has a Chevy with cranked tbars)


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats a chevy 2500 for ya.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

needs some work.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

That's the first low-rider plow truck.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

What are you plowing?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Was there any weight in the bed?


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

need some snow.:waving:


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

Check plow spec's. maybe setup incorrectly and that could be another reason why it is so low. but definitely crank the torsion bars and even add timbrens to the front.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck and nice plow. But like you said they need to crank up the torsion bars.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't plowing anything, I was sitting in my office LMAO. 

They were plowing Sand/mud that has washed down from the upper parking lot over the summer. Ended up with about 2 yards of sand pushed back up there with the plow truck. 

No weight in the bed, no tbar cranks. This is just a lot/plow truck and that is it so the plow was tossed on (by the techs) and that was it. Funny part is the truck is registered out of Florida with Florida plates. Kinda funny seeing a Florida plow truck. Anyways, I'll probably have the guys bring it in and crank the tbars since they all seem so lost on how to do it.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

should have bought a dodge.........hahahahahahaha


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

That looks like crap, I would hate to see it with a real plow and not that 7'6" beginner plow. Get yourself a Ford man, that is just sad!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Seriously, we have the pick of whatever we want....I don't know why we took the ext cab long bed...


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

dude wat do u do for ur real job


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

My half ton 4x4 looks better than that!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

tmf lawn care;1113751 said:


> dude wat do u do for ur real job


I'm a regional (NH and Maine) repair manager for a fleet company (primarily rental cars, but also lease vehicles/corporate vehicles etc.) Its a great job for a car nut.


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

My 1500 Suburban squats less than that with a HD 75 SNOWDOGG!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

cranking th t bars some weight in the bed and possible some timbrens will do the trick


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

should of bought a ford and ended all your problems and no need to spend the extra money getting timbrens put in everyone i know with a chevy and plows with it puts timbrens in.
haaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

I put 8 70 pound sand bags in the bed of my truck and it really helps


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah that truck needs some ballast baaaaddd and a couple turns of the torsion bars wouldn't hurt


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

Kinda feel bad for the truck


----------



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

y couldnt u have put that plow on that brand new dodge you had that pic of that would be ideal. But i guess it gets the job done


----------

